

That one time Zuck thought his sales guy was 50 Cent - georgebonnr
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/21/that-one-time-zuckerberg-thought-his-sales-guy-was-50-cent/

======
workbench
Should have read the URL before I clicked the link.

